

Brian Goetz – Stewardship: The Sobering Parts [video] - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y5Pv4yN0b0

======
xpto123
great insight into guiding principles on how to evolve a language used by
millions of users and running on a billion machines, from the language
architect of maybe the most popular language in the world today (Java).

Insight into advantages of Value Types for Java 10, the talk not Clojure
specific unlike the logo might indicate (it just happened at Clojure conf).

Great stuff, liked it a lot / recommend.

~~~
canadev
Agreed; I thought it was really interesting.

